
Ruby 2.0 Preview Available on Heroku - craigkerstiens
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2012/11/5/ruby-2-preview-on-heroku/
======
cobrabyte
Thanks for the heads-up. I'll be giving this a try on a development app a
little later today.

It'll be interesting to see if Rails 3.2.x apps truly are 100% compatible.

~~~
thinkbohemian
Spin it up and give it a shot, you might want to install the preview locally
too: <http://coderwall.com/p/tptocq>

~~~
danneu
Alternative incantation using Homebrew openssl:
<https://gist.github.com/4007524>

